# New rifle, 1st Kill



## Toolsofthetrade

Built my 1st .264LBC/6.5 Gredel this year, and used it to take my 1st buck.








The rifle is a 20" Blackhole weaponry Barreled rifle built on MEga Arms recievers, with the mega tactical trigger (about 3#) and MEga Grip charging handle, the furniture is by Hogue and RRA, scope is a Primary Arms.
the shot was 130yrds through an orchard, 1st shot was a spine shot and dropped right there.
Had to give him a finishing shot, recovered that bullet in the ground on the far side.








Load is 100 grain Barnes TTSX pushed at about 2900fps.
I have a 95gr Vmax load that I want to use for coyotes this season as well.


----------



## youngdon

Nice buck Tott, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Helmet_S

nice buck and nice AR. Good job.


----------



## ebbs

Fantastic job from start to finish! Feels great taking something with your own handiwork doesn't it? Love those 6.5's even if just for their high sectional density and awesome penetration.


----------



## Laststep

Looks as though Barnes preformed well again.
Nice job on a geat buck


----------



## bones44

Nice job with a nice rig on a great buck !!


----------



## hassell

Congrats. also on a great hunt and a fine looking rifle.


----------



## Antlerz22

That first is a special one, and add to that a rifle with your signature on it and its even better! Congrats


----------



## bones

Nice way to break in a new gun congrats


----------



## knapper

I think that the best cal. is 6.5 for most game, I have been thinking about getting one of those uppers. Nice buck and congratulations.


----------



## pantherarms99

Great job and nice rifle


----------



## ebbs

knapper said:


> I think that the best cal. is 6.5 for most game, I have been thinking about getting one of those uppers. Nice buck and congratulations.


Hey Knap don't you shoot a 6.5x284 at ridiculous distances? Seems like I remember a convo about that way back when.


----------



## knapper

Yes, I have done some of that in the past. Haven't been out for the long range stuff in a couple of winters. I do shoot the Mid range NRA course and the across the course which be up to 600 yds.


----------



## Mattuk

Congratulations Toolsofthetrade.


----------



## glenway

Love the Barnes bullets for accuracy, expansion, penetration and weight retention. Looks like yours performed admirably on all levels.


----------



## knapper

I am a Nosler partition fan, I shoot everything from handguns to high velocity in rifles and have trouble changing my ways. I also have lots of them sitting around to use.


----------



## Laststep

Nice buck.
I remember when I got a new rifle my buddy got the first kill with it. Bear came out into a cut area and he couldn't reach his rifle and mine was right there. So he picked it up and killed the bear. What are friends for anyway.
Dan


----------



## poe

good job. First kill with a new weapon allways feels good.


----------



## Predatorhunter

Nice buck and gun toolsofthetrade. Congrats! Nothing like getting an animal with a new gun.


----------



## knapper

Each one is special for myself on any type, new or old.


----------



## 35bore

Congrats on a fine animal. Hope many more fall to your creation. :gunshooting:


----------



## Ledge

Looks delicious!


----------



## JLowe69

Nice buck especially for your first, then to top it all off with a gun you built, thats just great. Congrats.


----------



## fr3db3ar

nice buck and good shooting.


----------



## 25odd6sav

Toolsofthetrade said:


> Built my 1st .264LBC/6.5 Gredel this year, and used it to take my 1st buck.[img=[URL=http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o68/krotty/111920116ptII.jpg%5DThe]http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o68/krotty/111920116ptII.jpg]The[/URL] rifle is a 20" Blackhole weaponry Barreled rifle built on MEga Arms recievers, with the mega tactical trigger (about 3#) and MEga Grip charging handle, the furniture is by Hogue and RRA, scope is a Primary Arms.the shot was 130yrds through an orchard, 1st shot was a spine shot and dropped right there.Had to give him a finishing shot, recovered that bullet in the ground on the far side.[img=[URL=http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o68/krotty/11192011barnesbulletrecovered.jpg%5DLoad]http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o68/krotty/11192011barnesbulletrecovered.jpg]Load[/URL] is 100 grain Barnes TTSX pushed at about 2900fps.I have a 95gr Vmax load that I want to use for coyotes this season as well.


Nice rifle what scope is on it ?


----------

